

Didn't they realize I was on National TV? - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/04/didnt-they-realize-i-was-on-national-tv/

======
TheSOB88
This is really, really hard to follow. What point were you trying to make?

~~~
jaltucher
That every day in everyone's life is a beautiful story.

